# Fiore all'occhiello



## cin_cin_fu

Salve, mi servirebbe sapere come si traduce l'espressione "*fiore all'occhiello*" in spagnolo..
Chi di voi puo' aiutarmi? Grazie!


----------



## Silvia10975

Buon giorno, sarebbe opportuno, per far capire ai madrelingua spagnoli, che tu fornissi il contesto o una spiegazione del suo significato italiano.
Silvia.


----------



## aceituna

Hola:

Literalmente sería "una flor en el ojal", pero me imagino que en italiano es una expresión o frase hecha que no conozco... Si me dices qué significa, o pones un ejemplo, a lo mejor te puedo ayudar a encontrar una equivalencia en español...

Un saludo


----------



## cin_cin_fu

s10975 said:


> Buon giorno, sarebbe opportuno, per far capire ai madrelingua spagnoli, che tu fornissi il contesto o una spiegazione del suo significato italiano.
> Silvia.


 
tenèis razon..ahora me explico

fiore all'occhiello => algo que nos diferencia de los demàs, y de lo cual podemos ser orgullosos

el contexto es la presentaciòn de una empresa 

"*Il nostro fiore all'occhiello *es nuestra puntualidad de nuestro servicio de entrega"

espero haya aclarado màs vuestras dudas.


----------



## housecameron

"Nuestro emblema", más o menos


----------



## aceituna

Ahora mismo sólo se me ocurre "punto fuerte" (nuestro punto fuerte es la puntualidad de nuestro servicio de entrega), pero estoy segura de que hay más expresiones... ¡seguiré pensando!


----------



## cin_cin_fu

Muchas gracias a houdecameron y a aceituna por contestar! 
Un saludo!!

Rita


----------



## lautaro

¿"Broche de oro" es atrevido?


----------



## aceituna

A mí "broche de oro" me sugiere un final o despedida espectacular de una reunión o espectáculo... no lo utilizaría en este caso.


----------



## gatogab

cin_cin_fu said:


> Salve, mi servirebbe sapere come si traduce l'espressione "*fiore all'occhiello*" in spagnolo..
> Chi di voi puo' aiutarmi? Grazie!


 
*Fiore all'occhiello:* llevar una flor en el ojal es un lujo, es una elegancia, es un particular que destaca del resto. Distingue. Algo muy bien presentable. Dá el tono de buena presencia. En fin.
En este caso: "*lo que nos distingue es nuestra puntualidad*." 
Spero essere stato chiaro. Comunque, non ho cercato frasi simile in spagnolo. Vi do solo l'idea.
Buona domenica
gatogab

La opción de Aceituna es bastante cercana: Solo que le falta "lo poético" de la flor en el ojal......


----------



## irene.acler

¿Se podría usar, con sentido metafórico, "buque insigna"?


----------



## aceituna

irene.acler said:


> ¿Se podría usar, con sentido metafórico, "buque insign*i*a"?


 
Sí, Irene, me gusta mucho tu propuesta.

"Buque insignia" es el barco más importante de una flota, y también se usa en sentido figurado para denominar el elemento o característica más importante de un grupo...

Ejemplos:
- La facultad de medicina es el buque insignia de nuestra Universidad.
- Raúl es el buque insignia del Real Madrid.

Así que también puedes decir:
-El buque insignia de nuestra empresa (o nuestro buque insignia) es la puntualidad de nuestro servicio de entregas.


----------



## irene.acler

Genial! Se me ha escapado la "i", gracias


----------



## Neuromante

¿Pero, *buque insignia* no sería "el que abre camino"? En el ejemplo de las facultades, la más fuerte, representativa.


----------



## irene.acler

Según lo que leo aquí, el "buque insignia de una flota es hoy generalmente la nave mejor equipada y más famosa de donde vienen las órdenes". De ahí que, en sentido metafórico, haga referencia al elemento más importante entre un grupo.
En mi opinión también tiene el sentido de "abrir camino" porque ese "algo" se convierte en un punto de referencia para las cosas que vienen después..no sé, igual me equivoco eh!


----------



## gatogab

Fiore all'occhiello = Buque insignia.
Santo cielo!
gatogab


----------

